# Picked up a xsub.



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Picked up a little Onix x sub and must say for 2 bills and only 8" it rocks. Its very musicial and for a little ported sub excels better at music than HT. But it fits the bill for now since my big sub is in the garage because our house is for sale.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats!

I assume you'll have a place for it in the new home.


----------



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I assume you'll have a place for it in the new home.


Yes! The xsub will reside in the master and hoping to do an IB in the great room with RLP15s.


----------

